# Dosage of Liquid Nolva after Super DMZ cycle



## sllew (Apr 16, 2011)

Going to be running a super dmz cycle soon.  I will be using this dosage as stated shown on the super dmz product page:

*FIRST 4 WEEKS: 
Super-DMZ Rx Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2-4 caps daily

 ----------------------------------  

LAST 4 WEEKS: 
E-Control Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2-4 caps daily
*
What would the dosage be for the liquid nolva for this type of cycle? 

Thanks!


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Nolva is used for gyno in emergency situations. I would look in to Clomid for a PCT IMO.


----------



## sllew (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks bro. I have the nolva coming so I will keep it on hand in case. I probably will get liquid clomid. What's the right dose for that? Also I know the taste is pretty terrible. Can I mix it in say a protein shake or am I better off just taking it by itself?


----------



## adwal99 (Oct 4, 2011)

bump for good questions as i want to know as well..


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 4, 2011)

20 mg a day for 4 weeks should be adequate. Nolvadex works just as well as clomid if not better and it's more effective against post cycle gyno as long as you have not used a progestin. There is some evidence that superdrol has a progestin like activity so if you feel your nips getting tender switch to exemastane instead of nolvadex.


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 4, 2011)

Better yet use exemastane. Better safe than sorry. Lots of delayed gyno with superdrol containing supplements.


----------

